# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون گاج چطوریاس؟؟؟؟

## mdiba13

سلام به همگیدوستان میخواستم بدونمازمون گاج رو چطوری میشه پیدا کرد تو خونه زد؟؟؟نمییزارین تو سایتذ برای فروش؟؟؟اصلا ازمونش در حد کنکوره مشابه کنکور های نود به بعد هست؟؟؟؟

----------


## mdiba13

کسی جواب نمیده ؟تو رو خدا

----------


## mdiba13

آقا کسی نیست

----------


## alilord

ای بابا!دو دقیقه صبر کن خب  :Yahoo (94):  یه دو روز صبر کن بعد بگو کسی پاسخ نمیده!اخه اونایی که میرن گاج کم هستند!من سوال های فیزیکشو که زدم تعریفی نداشت!(توی خود کتاب های فیزیکش هست)سخت بی خود!قلمچی فکر کنم بهتره!

----------


## mdiba13

قلنچیم زیاد ی سخت میگیره بابام النپیادم حدی داره قلمچی میخواد از یه دانش امز یه ساله دانشمند بسازه این که نمیشه

----------


## midia

والله من که فقط تو آزمون های سراسری گاج که شرکت کردم ولی سوالاتش خوب بوده بجز شیمی که خیلی سخت طرح میکنند و به نظرم از قلم چی بهتره البته گزینه 2 رو هم بپرس ببین چطوره!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

گاج تو همه درسا معمولا استاندرادای کنکور رو رعایت میکنه :Yahoo (1): 

سوالاش هم خوبه

فقط شاید بعضی آزمونا بعضی درسا رو سخت تر یا شاید آسونتر بدن که این مورد توی همه ی موسسه ها اتفاق میفته...

----------


## Araz

> سلام به همگیدوستان میخواستم بدونمازمون گاج رو چطوری میشه پیدا کرد تو خونه زد؟؟؟نمییزارین تو سایتذ برای فروش؟؟؟اصلا ازمونش در حد کنکوره مشابه کنکور های نود به بعد هست؟؟؟؟


چند مرحله امسالش رو به صورت رایگان تو همین هفته تو سایت میذارم

----------


## سیروان

ازمونای گاج ومن خودم ازدوستان شنیدم اون رتبه بندی که برای پشت کنکوریهادرکنکورمیکنه اصلا به واقعیت نزدیک نیست.مثلابهت میگنحتمالا رتبه شماتوکنکورسراسری انقدرمیشه ولی جاب اینه انقدرهم نمیشد.بلاخره قلمچی وگزینه دودراحتمال دادن بهترن!درمورددفتره های ازمونیش نمیدونم

----------


## amirsalarsh

> ازمونای گاج ومن خودم ازدوستان شنیدم اون رتبه بندی که برای پشت کنکوریهادرکنکورمیکنه اصلا به واقعیت نزدیک نیست.مثلابهت میگنحتمالا رتبه شماتوکنکورسراسری انقدرمیشه ولی جاب اینه انقدرهم نمیشد.بلاخره قلمچی وگزینه دودراحتمال دادن بهترن!درمورددفتره های ازمونیش نمیدونم


خب معلومه چون جامعه آماریش پایینه

----------


## amirsalarsh

> چند مرحله امسالش رو به صورت رایگان تو همین هفته تو سایت میذارم


آزمون های جامع پارسال(همون 3تای آخر) رو هم اگه میشه بزارید برای خرید یا دانلود اگه امکانش هس

----------


## mdiba13

یه سوال از کجا میشه خرید این ارمونارونمایندگی  دارهبرزیم انقلاب همون ساختمون گاج این ازمونارو میشخریدکسی میدونه اینترنتی چی؟؟؟تورو هر کی رو دوست دارید سریع فقط

----------


## mdiba13

کسی نیست جواب بده

----------

